# Link to kitkat 4.4 apks



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

If no one has these yet I figured I would at least post a link to some that have been ripped. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2506344


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

Not sure if anyone has any ideas, but I installed the GEL launcher, play services, and new Google Search on two identical i605s. Both stock, unrooted with identical settings and installed programs. On one it says "Say OK Google in the search bar and saying "OK Google" works perfectly.

On the other i605, it just has the mic icon and saying "OK Google" does nothing.

The only difference is the one that works has fewer options under "Voice" settings in the Google Search app. Its missing. So something is different but I cant figure it out. Same apks, same version of JB, same settings.

Any ideas?


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mr. Orange 645 said:


> Not sure if anyone has any ideas, but I installed the GEL launcher, play services, and new Google Search on two identical i605s. Both stock, unrooted with identical settings and installed programs. On one it says "Say OK Google in the search bar and saying "OK Google" works perfectly.
> 
> On the other i605, it just has the mic icon and saying "OK Google" does nothing.
> 
> ...


In order to get the apk files to work you have to be rooted, this is because you have to have to be able to be able to manually put those in system files via root explorer.

NUKED N2


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

Weird. Its working perfectly on one unrooted Note2. The other one technically works, but it doesn't respond to OK Google.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mr. Orange 645 said:


> Weird. Its working perfectly on one unrooted Note2. The other one technically works, but it doesn't respond to OK Google.


NUKED N2
There is a Google recognizer file that it needs to work properly.


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok. I got it working I updated the offline voice recognition English language. Now I can say OK Google from any home screen and it automagically opens up a voice search. Again, I'm 100% stock and UNrooted, so apparently you DON'T have to be rooted for it to work! Sweet.


----------

